# Umbau zum portabel Echolot



## Hendreich (23. März 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mir mein Festmontageecholot zum portabel umgebaut. Hat ganz gut geklappt. Mal ein paar Bildchen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

sieht gut aus ! #6


----------



## VOGO (23. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Bisher hast Du einen Transportkoffer gebaut. Wie wird der Schwinger befestigt und warum hast Du die elektrischen Anschlüsse ohne vernünftige Isolation nach außen gelegt? Es gibt wasserdichte, verpolungssichere Steckdosen, wenn man schon Außenanschlüsse haben will.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (23. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Hi,

was ist das für eine Kiste und welche Maße hat die und wo hast du die gekauft?


----------



## Hendreich (23. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Hallo Main-Schleuse,
das ist ein Peli-Koffer für Fotoapparate und son Zeug. 120 Euronen bei Ebay. 41 cm breit, 33 cm tief und 19 cm hoch. 
Hallo Vogo. Was hat eigentlich der Schwinger mit dem Koffer zu tun? Der kommt ans Echolot, und geht direkt vom Bildschirm ins Wasser. Und wasserdicht ist das ganze Zeugs auch. Ich brauche nur noch die richtigen Stecker.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Loup de mer (23. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Hallo Steffen

Peli hatte ich auch mal für meinen alten Koffer und Peli wird es auch wieder für den nächsten, allerdings wieder in der Größe 1400.

Bei deiner Stromführung nach außen wäre ich auch eher skeptisch. 
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du darüber dein Echolot mit Strom versorgst und die nach außen geführten Kabel ungesichert mit der Batterie verbunden hast?
Wenn ja, wirst du in Verbindung mit Salzwasser die schönste Kontaktkorrosion erleben - wahrscheinlich werden nach jedem Angelurlaub neue Kontakte fällig?!
Die größte Gefahr geht aber von einem möglichen Kurzschluss aus - das gibt den schönsten Kabelbrand.
Besorg dir lieber was Wasserdichtes was auch besser isoliert ist!


----------



## Hendreich (24. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Eine Sicherung ist zwischen Batterie und Ausgagsstecker zwischengeschaltet. Da mache ich heute Nachmittag mal schnell noch ein Bild. Was für Wasserdichte Stecker sollte ich da nehmen? Gib mir mal einen Tipp Loup de mer. Hab noch nichts gefunden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Lonny (24. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Hallo,


Schaue mal bei Ebay unter dem Suchbegriff Wasserdichte Steckdose Borddurchführung  !!! Da wirst du etwas Finden ich selber habe diese bei mir im Einsatz #6



Daniel


----------



## Loup de mer (24. März 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*



Hendreich schrieb:


> ...Was für Wasserdichte Stecker sollte ich da nehmen? Gib mir mal einen Tipp Loup de mer...


Hallo Steffen
Einen wasserdichten Stecker kann ich dir leider nicht empfehlen weil ich bei meinem Koffer keine Steckverbindung sondern eine wasserdichte Kabeldurchführung verwendet habe (und später noch eine zweite für die Spannungsversorgung des GPS). Lies dir im Zweifel noch mal meinen Link in Post 7 durch #h.


----------



## Theo (2. April 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Hallo Steffen,

hast Du denn schon eine sinnvolle Lösung den Geber nach jedem Törn abzubauen?

Das ist bei Humminbird etwas umständlich, die Stecker sind ja von unten in den Steckplatz montiert, das Lot kann man ja abziehen, aber den Koffer nicht so einfach mitnehmen, da der Geber dort noch befestigt ist und jeden Abend auseinander schrauben...|uhoh:

Gibt es da eine andere Lösung? Ein Verlängerungskabel, welches auch noch 3m lang ist, wäre da zu umständlich und kostet mal eben 30€.

Jemand eine Lösung parat?


Gruss Theo


----------



## Hendreich (3. April 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Hallo Theo,
da ich das Gerät nur zwei mal im Jahr brauche baue ich es beim Transport auseinander. Ich hätte sowieso Angst, das beim Transport die Halterungen abbrechen. In zehn Minuten ist der ganze Kram an oder abgebaut. Das ist ja kein Problem.

Steffen


----------



## Theo (4. April 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Hallo Steffen,

das mache ich auch so, ich meinte aber beim Gebrauch im  Boot wenn Du Abends reinkommst, ziehst Du nur das Gerät ab und lässt den Koffer im Boot?

Es wäre ja umständlich jeden Abend das Geberkabel abzumontieren um den Koffer mit rein zu nehmen.


Gruss Theo


----------



## Hendreich (4. April 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Ich ziehe nur den Bilschirm ab. Der Rest bleibt auf dem Boot. In Norwegen hat mir noch niemand was geklaut. Da hab ich keine Sorgen.

Steffen


----------



## Theo (5. April 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

...führst Du das Geberkabel durch den Koffer, oder klemmst Du es von aussen an?

Ich hatte es beim ersten Koffer durchgeführt und dann oben in den Halter rein, aber die Öffnung hinten am Koffer muss ja so groß sein wie der Stecker und da hatte ich es nicht mehr dicht bekommen.


----------



## Hendreich (5. April 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum portabel Echolot*

Bei mir geht das Kabel nicht durch den Koffer. Das Kabel befestige ich dann im Boot mit mehreren Kabelbindern, runter bis zum Geber. Da gibt es überhaupt kein Getüdel, und im Notfall wenn zum Bsp. die Geberstange sich lösen sollte ist alles noch durch die Kabelbinder gesichert. Das einzige was mich selbst noch stört sind die Steckverbindungen am Koffer. Wasserdicht sind sie zwar, aber ich denke das sie oxydieren. Mal schauen ob das 7 Tage Salzwasser ab kann.

Steffen


----------

